# Pokemon Battle: Red vs. Gold



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Red's Team_ 




Pikachu ? Thunder, Thunderbolt, Quick Attack, Iron Tail

Charizard ? Flamethrower, Steel Wing, Fire Spin, Overheat

Poliwrath ? Bubblebeam, Hypnosis, Ice Beam, Hydro Pump

Snorlax ? Hyper Beam, Mega Punch, Body Slam, Take Down

Fearow ? Mirror Move, Fury Attack, Aerial Ace, Drill Peck

Lapras ? Ice Beam, Blizzard, Body Slam, Whirlpool






*Spoiler*: _Gold's Team_ 



Aipom ? Swift, Focus Punch, Iron Tail, Brick Break 

Typhlosion ? Flamethrower, Flame Wheel, Overheat, Smokescreen

Politoed ? Bubblebeam, Bounce, Hyper Voice, Protect

Heracross ? Horn Attack, Megahorn, Headbutt, Harden

Noctowl ? Echoed Voice, Aerial Ace, Psychic, Double Team 

Sunflora ? Razor Leaf, Solar Beam, Leech Seed, Energy Ball





*Spoiler*: _Rules and Restrictions_ 




   1. Pokemon battle in listed order, but can be substituted. However, if a Pokemon is subbed, it's eliminated.
   2. No items.
   3. You may use game statistics as reference, but the battles are "anime style".
   4. Battle location: Indigo League Stadium
   5. An asleep Pokemon or a frozen Pokemon is an out Pokemon.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 19, 2011)

Red stomps. You could put the leaders of Team Plasma, Galactic, Magma, Aqua and Rocket together and he'd still kick all their arses with Charizard alone... He's so broken it's hilarious.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2011)

I wish I knew where to find/make cool gifs like that 

Even though Gold beat Red, making _him_ the world's greatest trainer


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2011)

Soon thereafter, Gold kicked Red's butt


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Piekage (Mar 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSKxTqDvsas[/YOUTUBE]Gotta have the right music.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Mar 19, 2011)

Are you usig the games as your canon? When comparing characters from Pokemon, most people use either the Anime or the Manga. If you are using the latter, Red stomps.


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 19, 2011)

Since this is not in the manga setion we use game versions right?
Then canon is that Gold beats Red at Mt.Silver.

So, Gold wins.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 19, 2011)

You're gonna have to tell us how Gold is gonna win at all in this match considering what the hell Red has for a line up.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 19, 2011)

Seriously using manga feats along with his line up and this goes from a stomp to a god stomp.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Mar 20, 2011)

I dunno, the shitty movesets from both Pokemon teams may end up killing both trainers from the humiliation of having to actually teach their companions such moves.


----------



## Colderz (Mar 20, 2011)

The moves are terrible, these obviously aren't competitive teams.


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2011)

Gold wins because he's my favorite pek pek pek


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2011)

There's someone on NF who prefers Gold over Red?



I mean, I personally don't, but there's no denying that Gold is the better trainer.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Mar 20, 2011)

Since this is the Game versions then yeah, Gold wins hands down.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm no competitive battler, so these moves are fine.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Mar 20, 2011)

What is the piont of strategic move sets if the battles are in "Anime Style"?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2011)

Um.

I don't know.


----------

